

Ask HN: Would Twitter have a problem with this also? - myWordBiLLY

At WordBiLLY.com we've been making custom word signs and one of the items we offer are custom Twitter ID pieces to be hung/placed at the office and/or home. Would this be a problem with Twitter? With the recent talk about Twitter's guidelines, I wanted to ask this. I am aware that asking this is also a risk but at the same time, I wanted to put it out in front of the community.
======
WiseWeasel
No, signs with Twitter handles should not be a problem. Twitter is limiting
access to their API for retrieving twitter feeds. You're not using any of
their resources, so you're fine.

~~~
myWordBiLLY
Thank You very much Wise Weasel. BTW, where can I get some good advice to
market our product effectively? We are preparing a Kickstarter and also ran
some fb ads (which were not great ROI). We got picked up by Uncovet and would
love to get on fab.com

~~~
18pfsmt
Instead of typical advertising, I would suggest you look at prominent Twitter
users from various media organisations. For example, pick out an NPR
personality, make them a sign, and send it to them. Do the same for others
that do not have overlapping followings. If these people like them, they will
probably take pictures and tweet them, giving you exposure.

~~~
myWordBiLLY
This is a delightful and very helpful advice. Thank You! I must point out: my
efforts to reach out to Media personalities on twitter has not been as
successful as I had anticipated. But then again, I have not reached out to
anybody on NPR. Is there a reason you specifies NPR? also, any tips to reach
out effectively would be great. Thank You again.

~~~
18pfsmt
I mentioned NPR because that is what I happened to be listening to at the
time, but they seem to prefer Twitter over Facebook (vs. BBC, which seems to
be the opposite). NPR's physical corporate address is on their site, and if
you were to send a physical sign to the organization with the noted
personality addressed properly, I believe it would easily get to its
destination. Put your business card in the same package.

Same for any other organization: just send these signs to the physical
addresses, and consider the costs your advertising/ promotions costs. I'm sure
some "social media consultants" would love to have @twitterusername signs on
their office doors to demonstrate to their clients how savvy they are.

~~~
myWordBiLLY
This is great advice. We are very grateful to you for taking the time. If
there are any suggestions the cross your mind from time-to-time, please do
share. Thank You very much again!

